# Emigration lawyers



## annemarieR (Jul 1, 2012)

My husband (software engineer) and I (elementary school teacher) are interested in moving from Ireland with our four children (16,13,10,9) to live and work in Canada for at least a year with a view to moving permanently. Is it easier to use an emigration lawyer or one of the many visa websites that charge varying amounts to process your application? If so is there a particular one that anyone could recommend or one to be avoided? Also can you be sponsored by a friend or by a third cousin? Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

annemarieR said:


> My husband (software engineer) and I (elementary school teacher) are interested in moving from Ireland with our four children (16,13,10,9) to live and work in Canada for at least a year with a view to moving permanently. Is it easier to use an emigration lawyer or one of the many visa websites that charge varying amounts to process your application? If so is there a particular one that anyone could recommend or one to be avoided? Also can you be sponsored by a friend or by a third cousin? Any help would be very much appreciated.


Unfortunately both or one of you will need to find employment before applying to move to Canada as neither of your occupations is on the needed list for Canada.
As you are both educated people you should not need to hire anyone to help you fill out an application form.
Neither a friend nor a third cousin would be permitted to sponsor you.


----------



## annemarieR (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for your prompt reply. I thought an emigration lawyer might be necessary as they would know more about the various visas that may be an option for us. However maybe that is not the case? I believe it is next to impossible to get a job as an elementary school teacher if you are a foreigner and also that new laws came into effect this week which have made it impossible to apply for a visa unless you have a job offer. I believe this will not change until next year at the earliest. I cannot believe it is so difficult to enter Canada and work. I think we have hit a brick wall unfortunately.


----------

